
Open Sourcing of Webcodesk – A Rapid Development Tool for React Web Applications - ipselon
I&#x27;m excited to announce that I&#x27;m open sourcing stable version of Webcodesk on GitHub under the MIT License. It includes the source code for the cross-platform desktop application and the source code for the Web application framework.<p>Find all links related to Webcodesk here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;webcodesk&#x2F;webcodesk
======
maxwin
Looks great. Any plan to expand to react native?

~~~
ipselon
Thanks. I've never worked with React Native. However, everything is possible.

